# Apple 85W MagSafe Power Adapter on a 13inch Macbook Pro Unibody Mid-2008



## alebowgm (May 8, 2007)

I was at the Yorkdale Apple store and the Genius said that I could purchase a Apple 85W MagSafe Power Adapter instead of using the standard 60W that shipped with my 13 inch Unibody mid-2008 Macbook Pro. He said it is safe and I would just get faster charge times.

Thoughts if this is worth spending the money (how much time would I be saving) and is it safe to do? I often drain my laptop right down to 0% so if there was a way to get a faster full charge of my machine I would like it.

Thanks


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

We have two mb airs, one macbook and one mb pro used mostly in the living room. I bought two 85w pro adapters so it wouldn't matter who plugs in where when needed in the living room. This has been going on for quite some time with no ill effects.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> Thoughts if this is worth spending the money...


Sure, since both adapters cost $99.  Savings = $0.

The sales people will also say use a higher wattage adapter when the 60W is out of stock. 

And yes, it's perfectly safe to use the higher wattage adpater. Absolutely no ill side effects whatsoever. They produce 60W adapters (despite being capable of using 85W adapters) because the regular MacBook does not require a higher wattage one to charge the battery and power on from.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Yes, no problems using the 85w adapter. Do keep in mind, the 85w adapter is physically slightly bigger and heavier than the 60w. If in a backpack or shoulder bag, every once gets magnified 10x if carrying for a long time.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

wslctrc said:


> We have two mb airs, one macbook and one mb pro used mostly in the living room. I bought two 85w pro adapters so it wouldn't matter who plugs in where when needed in the living room. This has been going on for quite some time with no ill effects.


Do you find that the power connector cord gets pushed against the table/desktop when you plug it into the macbook air? The Air uses that angular power connector to avoid this from happening.


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

What's the warranty on an extra charger? Is it attached to your macbook warranty? Or just one year from purchase date?


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

Mckitrick said:


> Do you find that the power connector cord gets pushed against the table/desktop when you plug it into the macbook air? The Air uses that angular power connector to avoid this from happening.


When the girls have it plugged in and in use it is on their lap, no issue.
When it's being charged and not in use, it overhangs the table slightly or the shelf underneath the table. They have also had it sitting up on one of our laptop coolers just to clear the mag safe connector.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

hbp said:


> What's the warranty on an extra charger? Is it attached to your macbook warranty? Or just one year from purchase date?


I never asked, I have apple care and a macbook pro, so any of the three (original and 2 purchased after) could be the one under warranty.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

wslctrc said:


> When the girls have it plugged in and in use it is on their lap, no issue.
> When it's being charged and not in use, it overhangs the table slightly or the shelf underneath the table. They have also had it sitting up on one of our laptop coolers just to clear the mag safe connector.


Cool, thanks! I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing on an 85W angled power adapter.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

alebowgm said:


> Thoughts if this is worth spending the money (how much time would I be saving) and is it safe to do? I often drain my laptop right down to 0% so if there was a way to get a faster full charge of my machine I would like it.
> 
> Thanks




i just want to add that draining to 0% too often causes more damages to the battery than more often recharges.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> I never asked, I have apple care and a macbook pro, so any of the three (original and 2 purchased after) could be the one under warranty.


not so anymore.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

broad said:


> not so anymore.



?


----------



## 123camelia (Mar 13, 2010)

I really like your post and i respect your work. I’ll be a frequent visitor.


----------

